# walt disney world



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

just returned from taking our two children, 6 and 10, from a relatively brief stint at disney. wow. had an absolute blast watching the children revel in all that is disney. travelled with good friends from mpls. i cannot recommend it enough. i am likely in the minority. one day at magic kingdom, an evening at the magic kingdom, one half day at animal kingdom and the other half and evening at epcot and one full day at mgm. it was great!


----------



## Mark from Plano (Jan 29, 2007)

I agree. Disney is great with kids. We've taken our kids twice now, the last time being last October. Given that mine are now 15 and 12 we informed them that their next trip to Disney would be as soon as they were able to pay for it.

It is extremely expensive, but worth it (IMO). Disney does a really great job, especially as compared with other amusement parks and similar attractions.

Our first trip there we did the Disney Cruise vacation where we spent 3 days in the parks and then 4 days on the boat to wind back down. Perfect!


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

My wife has been a huge Disney fan for years, since working for the Disney Store when it was still owned by the company. I'm indifferent towards the mouse company, but after going down to Disney World a few times with her, I have to admit they know how to run an amusement park. 

We went on a "backstage" tour one year and saw how it was all ran. The staff for these parks is mind-bogglingly huge, I think it's over 30,000 staff for the whole site. Just an example on how smooth these places are run: in the main locker room area for Epcot center (which is enormous) there are dozens of patches on the ground of different types of carpeting. This is where they test carpet they are considering for use in the public areas for durability, since over six thousand people walk over the same corridor several times a day. 

Besides all that, it is kind of fun going down there. I really like Animal Kingdom, just walking around the 'safari' areas is fascinating. I was also impressed when we stayed at the fort wilderness hotel, which is made up to look like a northeastern national park lodge. All of the furniture is done in the mission style, which is my personal favorite, and I was amazed when I peeked underneath one of the tables in a sitting area and saw that it was a Stickley. Furnishing that place alone probably funded Stickley's recent growth spurt.


----------



## tsherry (Dec 30, 2005)

*^ +1*

Disneyworld truly is a magical place for kids. We took our daughter when she was 6 and again at 10. Both times seemed perfect. The Animal Kingdom Lodge was our favorite place to stay. Water buffalo and giraffes feeding in the morning right next to the balcony.

It pays to do some planning to get into the most popular attractions such as the Princess Breakfast in the castle. Slots go within a few minutes of when they become available 60 or 90 days out. Sort of like trying to use frequent flyer miles to get to Hawaii or some other high demand place at a peak time.

For some grown up enjoyment, I recommend Victoria & Alberts restaurant in the Grand Floridian. Fabulous food and service with live harp music in a very romantic environment. Park the kids in Club Simba or whatever is offered at the resort, dress as upscale as you like, and take a boat across the lake at sunset to the Grand Floridian which has a spectacular lobby.

Warning: as Mark said, Disney is quite expensive. They do deliver, though.


----------



## globetrotter (Dec 30, 2004)

hey, that's wild, I was there last wed-friday, as well. my 5 year old had the best time of his life, and my twin one year olds had a lot of fun, as well.

I have never been a big fan of disney, I went there a few times as an adult on conventions, but never as a kid. my wife had been there as a kid. I honeslty didn't expect how great a tiem the family would have, and how even the babies would react. not cheap, but worth it. 

we went to sea world, MGM (actually the best day) and magic kingdom, each one day. this is one of the slowest weeks of the year, apperently, and the lines weren't too bad.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My brother and I used to love to go to Disney World. My son is very young now, but someday my wife and I will take him. 

I agree that Disney is the best of the amusement parks for the variety of attractions they have, but we still love to go to Six Flags for the rollercoasters and other thrill rides. It's also only about 20 mins from our house.


----------



## Rossini (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm sorry but I went to Eurodisney once. I found it soulless, crass, creepy, mawkish, unsettling, and quite nice in patches. It could benefit from being utterly annihilated but, apart from that, thumbs up!

Go to a park, a beach, a local fair, a forest, a hill, a mound... anything but walt.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

Rossini said:


> I'm sorry but I went to Eurodisney once. I found it soulless, crass, creepy, mawkish, unsettling, and quite nice in patches.


Yeah, my wife said it wasn't that great. The castle was nice at least. Oh well, the Europeans aren't the best at everything, at least they make a few nice cars and some decent clothing


----------

